# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته مهندسی شیمی روزانه سهند یا شبانه تبریز؟!

## Pari76

سلام
روزتون بخیر :Y (454): 

من تو کنکور 94 رتبه 2296 منطقه سه رو آوردم با اینکه میدونم رتبه وحشتناکیه 
ولی نمیخوام پشت کنکور بمونم
من رشته مورد علاقم مهندسی شیمی هست
این رو که روزانه تبریز قبول نمیشم رو میدونم
اما توی دو راهی موندم که برم روزانه سهند یا شبانه تبریز
به نظر شما کدوم بهتره؟
در ضمن مشکل مالی در مورد  هزینه شبانه ندارم که سد راه رفتنم به دانشگاه تبریز شه!
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## مسیح

خودت ساکن تبریزی؟
اگه ساکن تبریزی شبانه تبریز بزن
لینک پایینم یه نگاه بنداز شاید تو انتخاب شهر یا دانشگاه کمکت کنه

فرق شبانه با روزانه چیه؟ (چند توصیه برای انتخاب رشته)

----------


## artim

> سلام
> روزتون بخیر
> 
> من تو کنکور 94 رتبه 2296 منطقه سه رو آوردم با اینکه میدونم رتبه وحشتناکیه 
> ولی نمیخوام پشت کنکور بمونم
> من رشته مورد علاقم مهندسی شیمی هست
> این رو که روزانه تبریز قبول نمیشم رو میدونم
> اما توی دو راهی موندم که برم روزانه سهند یا شبانه تبریز
> به نظر شما کدوم بهتره؟
> ...


مهندسي شيمي -دانشگاه تبريز-روزانه 90 درصد
شبانه هم صد درصد میاری

----------


## Pari76

> خودت ساکن تبریزی؟
> اگه ساکن تبریزی شبانه تبریز بزن
> لینک پایینم یه نگاه بنداز شاید تو انتخاب شهر یا دانشگاه کمکت کنه
> 
> فرق شبانه با روزانه چیه؟ (چند توصیه برای انتخاب رشته)



ساکن تبریز نیستم ولی حتی اگه روزانه هم برم خوابگاه نمیمونم 

فقط دو دلی  من تو این بود 

که شبانه علاوه بر هزینه و نداشتن خوابگاه

  مشکلات دیگه ای هم داشته باشه 

که با خوندن این تاپیک متوجه شدم گویا نداره 

خیلی ممنون بابت راهنماییتون :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## مسیح

سلامت باشی
به یادگار ماندگار قلمچی ام یه نگاه بنداز رتبه و دانشگاههای قبولی پارسالیا رو زده.حدودا میتونی بفهمی که کجا رشته ی مورد نظرتو میاری چه  روزانه چه شبانه.
که به گفته ی دوستان روزانه ام احتمالا میاری.
موفق باشی

----------


## ali9331

سلام من هم رتبه 7200 منطقه 1 اوردم دوستان میشه چک کنید ببینید من از مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه تبریز انتخاب میشم یا نه ؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام
> روزتون بخیر
> 
> من تو کنکور 94 رتبه 2296 منطقه سه رو آوردم با اینکه میدونم رتبه وحشتناکیه 
> ولی نمیخوام پشت کنکور بمونم
> من رشته مورد علاقم مهندسی شیمی هست
> این رو که روزانه تبریز قبول نمیشم رو میدونم
> اما توی دو راهی موندم که برم روزانه سهند یا شبانه تبریز
> به نظر شما کدوم بهتره؟
> ...


شما اگه روزانه مهندسي شيمي سهند قبول شي روزانه تبريز که صد در صد قبولي! مهندسي شيمي تبريز هيچه! فقط گرايش پتروشيمي داره و استاداش مالي نيستن. کلا خيلي ضعيفه مهندسي شيمي تبريز.ولي مهندسي شيمي سهند خيلي خوب و قويه خيلي! حتي دولت براي پروژه هاي نفتي با سهند و شريف و اصفهان و ... قرارداد ميبنده. مهندسي شيمي رشته خوبيه. گاز,سهند رو بزن انشاالله موفق شي. من از رتبه سر در نميارم ولي مطمئن باش از مهندسي شيمي تبريز پشيمون ميشي. سهند خيلي سرتره.

----------


## ali_12

سلام
من لیسانس مهندسی شیمی از سهند تبریز دارم.تجربه خودم خدمتتون میگم
دانشگاه سهند از لحاظ موقعیتی حدود 20 کیلومتر خارج شهره و داخل شهر سهند هست.بالای شهرستان اسکو.این حرفها که خدمتتون عرض میکنم مربوط میشه به حدود 5 6 سال پیش.چون بیرون شهر بود خیلی برای ما که ساکن خوابگاه بودیم سخت بود.راه دور تا شهر.کمبود اتوبوس برای حمل و نقل و ...خوابگاه پسران داخل خود پردیس سهند بود و خوابگاه دختران آذرشهر.خیلی اون موقع شرایط خوبی ما نداشتیم.
اما یادم می اد اون موقع زمزمه هایی شد از مترو سهند به تبریز.که میگفتند تا چند سال دیگه راه می افته.من الان شرایط دانشگاه رو نمی دونم که چطور شده و آیا امکانات بهتره یا همین طور مثل گذشته.ولی لطفا قبل از انتخاب شهر ، بررسی کنید و حتی اگر میتونید جهت بازدید به دانشگاه بروید.دانشگاه تبریز هم که زمان من جای بسیار مناسبی بود.داخل شهر(خیابان آبرسان).در هر صورت این تجربیات من بود در 6 سال پیش.ولی بازم خودتونم حتما تحقیق بفرمایید

----------


## saeid_NRT

مترو تبريز پيشرفت زيادي کرده ولي هنوز راه نيوفتاده. رو مترو حساب نکنيد.
راستي شهيد مدني تبريز هم قطار داره ولي تاکيد ميکنم اصلا اونجا نريد. خيلي دانشگا مضخرفيه! من که کلاهمم بيوفته اون دانشگا نميرم ورش دارم! به جا حراستش سگ ببندن بهتره!

----------


## aitin73

> سلام
> روزتون بخیر
> 
> من تو کنکور 94 رتبه 2296 منطقه سه رو آوردم با اینکه میدونم رتبه وحشتناکیه 
> ولی نمیخوام پشت کنکور بمونم
> من رشته مورد علاقم مهندسی شیمی هست
> این رو که روزانه تبریز قبول نمیشم رو میدونم
> اما توی دو راهی موندم که برم روزانه سهند یا شبانه تبریز
> به نظر شما کدوم بهتره؟
> ...


سلام بهت تبریک میگم 
من خودم دانشجویی مهدسی شیمی سهندم ورودی 92
مهندسی شیمی سهند خیلی قویه استادای بسیار باسواد و البته خیلی سخت گیری داره سخت گیر بمعنایه واقیعه کلمه ... پس بدون ک اونجا باید خوب بخونی
فضا دانشگاه: خوابگاه هاش واقعا عالیه و محیط و فضای بزرگ داره نو ساز و خیلی شاده فضای بیرونش من خودم خوابگاه دانشگاه تبریز رفتم واقعا دلگیر و داغونه حتی خوابگاه های پزشکیشم درمقابل سهند چیزی نداره 
 چمن طبیعی و مصنوعی, سالن سرپوشیده داره
ساختمان های دانشگاه کنار هم و تقریبا خطی هست اگه تونستی برو سهند رو ببین
تمام این حرفا بکنار دوچز مهم ایا میخوای واقعا درس بخونی و استادای بزرگی که تقریبا همشون از دانشگاه های خارج کشور و مهمی مدرک گرفتن و باسوادی ک حتی بعضیاشون طراح سوالت ارشد هست رو ببینی دانشجوشون باشی و میتونی تو شرایط سخت محیط دانشگاه ک اخر شهره و از تبریز حدود 40 دقیقه فاصله دار(دانشگاه سرویس داره و تعدادشون زیاده) باشی و سختت نباشه برو سهند ولی اگه میخای هم درس بخونی هم خوش بگذره بهت هم بتونی دوران دانشجویی باحالی داشته باشی برو تبریز 
حالا سوالی داشتی تو خصوصی پی ام بده چون اینجا نمیشه همه چیزو گفت.

----------


## HellishBoy

> سلام
> روزتون بخیر
> 
> من تو کنکور 94 رتبه 2296 منطقه سه رو آوردم با اینکه میدونم رتبه وحشتناکیه 
> ولی نمیخوام پشت کنکور بمونم
> من رشته مورد علاقم مهندسی شیمی هست
> این رو که روزانه تبریز قبول نمیشم رو میدونم
> اما توی دو راهی موندم که برم روزانه سهند یا شبانه تبریز
> به نظر شما کدوم بهتره؟
> ...



من شنیدم سهند تبریز خیلی جای پرتی هست یعنی از تبریز باید خارج شی بری دور دورا !!!! پیشنهاد میکنم یه نگاه به موقعیت بنداز بعد تصمیم بگیر ....

----------

